
Swift apps with REST APIs (ebook) - roberthahn
https://leanpub.com/iosappswithrest
======
ChristinaM
Author here, AMA.

\- I wrote the book using LeanPub which was a pretty good experience,
especially if you're used to Markdown and Git

\- Updating for Swift 2.0 the day before it was released wasn't too awful

\- Sales have been about $1000 in 2 days

\- So far about 70% of sales are from 2 emails lists: one from my blog at
grokswift.com and the pre-release interest list on LeanPub. I sent a few lead
up emails, a coming soon email on Monday night, a 15% discount at launch on
Tuesday morning, and a reminder late on Tuesday.

\- Posting to a Slack iOS developer group with a few thousand members where
I'm pretty active only resulted in 2 sales. Same for a handful of Twitter
posts and direct traffic from grokswift.com/book

Here's a ~30% discount:
[https://leanpub.com/iosappswithrest/c/hackernews](https://leanpub.com/iosappswithrest/c/hackernews)

